# Freaking out! Gave hedgie 2 TINY pieces of grape?!



## Rari (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm a first time hedgie owner..Boris is 4 months old. 
I've been worried because he's been such a picky eater, and I was just eating grapes (green seedless) and decided to try him with a bit. I read the skin was toxic (somewhere online) so gave him 2 really tiny pieces of the inside for him to try, he ate them straight away. 
Then I came on here and saw its really bad for them! 
What do I do?! 
Do I need to watch out for any symptoms? I feel so awful  I cant take him to a vet its 11:40 at night  HELP ME


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Small pieces aren't going to do anything, just don't do it again.


----------



## Rari (Dec 21, 2012)

Thankyou! I was really panicking I was preparing to be up all night with him xD
Can you recommend any fruit for a picky eater? All he seems to eat is dry cat food and mealworms! He doesn't eat banana or scrambed egg.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Some just don't like treats. Watermelon is often a good one, best used in moderation - all the water and sugar can give them the runs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

moxieberry said:


> Small pieces aren't going to do anything, just don't do it again.


I totally disagree. You have not been around long enough to see what can happen to some hedgehogs that eat just a few small pieces of grape. There have been a few instances where tiny pieces have caused renal failure. While it certainly doesn't happen to every hedgehog that has grape, there is a very real risk. Some seem to have no ill effects, while others go on to develop renal failure.

I'd watch for excess drinking, urination, lethargy, loss of appetite and anything out of the ordinary. While renal failure can start to show symptoms almost immediately, sometimes it takes a while before there are symptoms.

I wouldn't go into a panic over it, but I would be watching him closely.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with Nancy, there have been large dogs that have only had one or two grapes and have gone into renal failure. Keep a very close eye on your hedgie and watch for anything out of the ordinary. I would count her food daily.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I stand corrected then. I haven't seen any cases of a small "oops" grape consumption doing any harm, and I've seen/heard of quite a few such instances. So I'll revise my statement: it's not _likely_ to do harm in such a small amount and a single instance of consumption. Thanks for the help, Nancy.


----------



## McButter (Dec 25, 2012)

Bananas like cantaloupe and honeydew. She also likes Gerber meat sticks, but I only give those as bribes. She isn't fond of apples. I bought a small thing of mixed fruit and tried a little of everything that's on the approved fruit list. Just make sure to cut it up really small. I'm new to this game and I'm making it up as I go. There are a few really good detailed lists on this forum.

I knew about the grapes per the list but now I know not to even attempt to give any to her.


----------



## Brookie (Dec 13, 2013)

I've only been a hedgie owner for a year and a half. I have two hedgies, Estrella and Hufflepuff. I not sure if you giving the grape to your hedgie will do any immediate harm but from the fact that they are known to be toxic to other larger animals id keep an eye on her. 

Here are things that are ok to feed your hedgie although she still may not like these things;

Meats: (baked, boiled, browned or roasted) beef, chicken, duck, lamb and turkey
Fish: most are fine except they can make your hedgie smell quite fishy (Estrella loves fish)
Fruits: apple, banana, cantaloupe, cherry, cranberries, honeydew, papaya, peaches, pears, pumpkin, squash, raspberries strawberry, watermelon, blueberries, kiwi
Veggies: asparagus, broccoli, carrotscilantro, corn, cucumber, green beans, green pepper, peas, spinach, sweet potato, turnip and zucchini (Estrella like zucchini too) 
Eggs: scramble or hard boiled, no salt or pepper 
Baby food: all flavors should be fine
and mealworms and crickets are ok

If its not on this list or suggested above you probably shouldnt give it to your hedgie or at least without checking on here first. 

Hope your Hedgie is ok, 
Brookie


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Brookie, you might want to look at dates of threads before you post. This one is from earlier this year, February, so it's been a while.


----------

